# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  "Shkrimi më i vjetër i gjuhës shqipe gjendet në Romë

## ALBA

HISTORIA 

Dëshmia e Mit'hat Frashërit e shkruar në vitin 1928 në revistën "Diturija" lidhur me shkrimin më të vjetër të shqipes që e dispononte Dom Safronio Gassisi 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Kohët e fundit në shtypin shqiptar ka nisur një debat publik lidhur me atë se kush është shkrimi më i vjetër i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Shkas për këtë debat ku kanë dhënë mendimet e tyre disa studjues, historianë, gjuhëtarë e të tjerë njerëz të fushës së letrave, u bë një shkrim i një studiuesi shqiptar që banon jashtë kufijve politik të shtetit tonë, i cili publikoi një artikull rreth zbulimit të një shkrimi në gjuhën shqipe, që sipas tij konsiderohet edhe shkrimi më i vjetër i gjuhës shqipe që është zbuluar deri më sot. Artikulli në fjalë u prit me mjaft interes në rrethet shkencore të historianëve e gjuhëtarëve, pasi deri më sot shkrimi më i vjetër i gjuhës shqipe është konsideruar "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut, i shkruar në vitin 1462.

Por, rreth shkrimit më të vjetër të gjuhës shqipe ka pasur edhe mjaft teza e versione të tjera, që e paraqesin atë në një kohë më të hershme, përpara "Mesharit". Njëri prej atyre studiuesve ka qenë dhe Mit'hat Frashëri, personalitet tepër i njohur në lëmin e letrave shqipe, i cili në një shkrim të tijin të botuar në Revistën "Diturija" të vitit 1928, ka shkruar se gjatë një vizite që ai kishte bërë tek një miku i tij italian me banim në Romë, ai i kishte treguar një libër të vjetër të fillim shekullit të XIV në gjuhën greke, ku gjendeshin edhe disa faqe në gjuhën shqipe. Këtë shkrim të Mit'hat Frashërit ne po e botojmë të plotë më poshtë.

Më i vjetri shkrim shqip
Në Nr.1 faqe 4 dhe 5 të "Diturisë" së botuar në Bukuresht, kishim rrëfyer në një artikull të titulluar "Më të vjetrët shkrime shqip" atë që dinim mbi dy radhë në gjuhë shqipe, zbuluar në një dorëshkrim të vjetër prej historianit Nicolae Jorga. Gjejmë sot mbi këtë gjurmë të çmueshme për neve një artikull prej profesorit Mario Roques tek e përkohshmja Romania e Parisit (nr.205-206, janvier-avril 1926, faqe 162-164), me faksimilen e faqeve të dorëshkrimit që mbajnë fjalët shqipe. Po japim këtu përkthimin e shkrimeve si dhe reproduktimin e manuskriptit, klishenë e të cilit pati mirësinë të na e dërgojë vetë z. Mario Roques: Z. N. Jorga ka pasur fatin e lumtur të zbulojë disa vjet më parë, një dorëshkrim latin të Laurentianës, në Firence, më të vjetrin dokument të gjuhës shqipe të njohur gjermë sot, mjerisht fort i shkurtër, dhe e botoi në serinë e katërt të veprës së tij "Notes et extraits pour servir a l'Historie des croisades au Xve siecle" (Bucarest, 1915) faqe 195. Miku im i palodhur Pio Rajna, pati obligjencën (detyrimin-red) të më dërgojë fotografinë e këtij dokumenti dhe disa shënime plotësonjëse mbi dorëshkrimin në të cilën është ruajtur. Kujtojmë se botimi i tyre këtu do t'u hyjë në punë romanistëve dhe albanologëve. "Dorëshkrimi (Ashburnham 1167 e Laurentianës) është i vogël, in 8 (200x140 milimetra), 37 fletësh prej pergamenti fort të bukur, pa ndonjë shënim nga vjen, po kuptohet se do të jetë nga Durrësi, i shkruar në shekull të XVI-të, dhe sido që të jetë më parë se 14 qershor 1503, data e dokumentit më të ri që është reproduktuar në të. Ky dorëshkrim mban kopjet e disa copave të ndryshme nga shekulli i XII-të gjer te I XVI-të, fort interesante për historinë e bregut lindor të Adriatikut. "Në krye të volumit janë "Constitutiones, Ordinationes et Statuta" (fletë 3 rekto-9 rekto) të botuar prej "Paulus Angelus, Miseratione divina Archiepiscopus Dirrachiensis et Illiricae Regionis in Ecclesia Sancte Trinitatis de Emathia Anno Dni. M.ccc. Ixij, indictione Decima, Die vero lune octava mensis Novembris", për të vënë rregull në "defectibus complurimis", që kishte vërejtur në një vizitë baritore që kishte bërë. Në fund të fletës së tretë dhe në krye të së katërtës, gjendet një instruksion relativ me pagëzimin, me formulën shqipe të këtij sakramenti. Po japim këtu reproduktimin fotografik. "Sikundër që po shihet, shkrimi, që është fort i kujdesuar, nuk le asnjë dyshim mbi këtë tekst të motit 1462, që mund të shkruhet duke ndarë fjalët: "Un te paghesont pr'emenit Atit e t'birit e t'spertit senit". Kjo mënyrë këndimi është dhe ajo që ka dhënë edhe z. Jorga, përveç një pike dhe një të ndame fjalësh: fjala e fundit ka qenë kënduar ose shtypur, semt; po këndimi senit është i padyshimshëm dhe përfaqëson më besnikërisht formën shqiptare me nj që korrespondon me sanctus, shenjt ose sheji".

Rëndësia e shkrimit
S'ka dyshim se hazardi (rastësia-red) që i shërbeu kaq lumtërisht z. Jorga në zbulim të një dokumenti të hershëm, do të na ndihmojë që të gjejmë gjurma të rrojtjes sonë edhe më të vjetra akoma. Do të shënoj këtu, duke profituar nga rasti që më jep ky artikull dhe duke shpresuar se një tjatër do të jetë mbase më i lumtur se unë, ekzistencën e një dokumenti më të moçëm akoma: Më 1919, në një vizitë që bëra në manastir Grottaferrata afër Romës, i ndjeri Dom Safronio Gassisi, duke më rrëfyer bibliotekën e konventit, nxorri një kodeks mbi pergamene nga dollapi më të djathtë duke hyrë nga dera, në dhomë të dorëshkrimeve: ishte një libër që miku im e kujtonte të mezit të parë të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë, në gjuhë greqishte. Po në të kishte një faqe e gjysëm tekst shqip. Desha të nxjerr një kopie të asaj cope ose ta fotografoj; Sofranio Gassisi më tha se për të së shpejti do të botonte një studim mbi të. Që atëhere më nuk më ra udha të vete në Romë, veçse për të këmbyer trenin dhe s'kam ndonjë tjatër të re jashtë atyreve që më ka shkruar Sofronio duke përsëritur premtimin se do ta botojë copën që na prek dhe na intereson kaq shumë. Mjerisht kallogjeri simpatik vdiq më 1922 dhe dokumenti (që mbase është dhe një shekull më i vjetër se ay i Laurentianës) po rri në gjumë. Desha që ta shpëtoj prej vdekjes duke lajmëruar ata që nuk tremben nga punimi.

Marre nga gazeta Shqiptare

----------

